# Dr. Gyi Seminar October 1st, 2005 (Possibly his Last in New York)



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 18, 2005)

I have had the good fortune of meeting Dr Gyi close to ten years ago. He has been a mentor to me during the good time as well as the bad. My approach to teaching martial arts has been greatly influenced by the concepts that he has shared with me. On *October 1st, 2005* Dr. Gyi will be teaching a seminar on* Bando Boxin*g at my school (*Horizon Martial Arts*). What make this special is that this may be the last time we have this opportunity to train with him.

Dr. Gyi has announced his retirement after 45+ years teaching in the United States. Dr. Gyi has been a big influence on martial arts in America. He has worked with and / or consulted for many of the industry leaders like; Guro Danny Inosanto, GM Remy Presas, Joe Lewis, the Dog Brothers and many more! This event may be the last time he will be in New York State. Dont miss this opportunity to meet this *Martial Art Legend!*


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 18, 2005)

*The information is as follows:*

*When:*
October 1st (Saturday), 2005
10:00 am - 5:00pm
*
Where: *
Horizon Martial Arts
252 Center Rd.
West Seneca, NY 14224

*Cost:*
$75 by September 22, 2005
$90 after September 22, 2005

Limited spaces are available for this event.

For more information contact Horizon Martial Arts:
Phone: 716-675-0899		
E-mail: wmarnis@wmarnis.com

www.horizonma.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 18, 2005)

*How to get there?*

*Directions from Canada *
1.	Take the QEW to Fort Erie and cross into the US at the Peace Bridge. 
2.	After crossing the bridge take the I-190 south to the I-90. 
3.	Take the I-90 westbound to the next exit (#54 the 400 Expressway). 
4.	Once on the 400 Expressway take first exit (Seneca St.) 
5.	This exit ends at a signal. Take a left on to Seneca St heading eastbound. 
6.	At the next signal veer to the left. This is where Center Rd. begins. Go down Center about 3/4 of a mile. You will see the Wimbledon Plaza on the left side. This is your destination. Look for the Karate sign and your there. 

*Directions from the East *
1.	Take the I-90 westbound to the next exit (#54 the 400 Expressway). 
2.	Once on the 400 Expressway take first exit (Seneca St.) 
3.	This exit ends at a signal. Take a left on to Seneca St heading eastbound. 
4.	At the next signal veer to the left. This is where Center Rd. begins. Go down Center about 3/4 of a mile. You will see the Wimbledon Plaza on the left side. This is your destination. Look for the Karate sign and your there 
*
Directions from the South West*
1.	Take the I-90 Eastbound to the next exit (#54 the 400 Expressway). 
2.	Once on the 400 Expressway take first exit (Seneca St.) 
3.	This exit ends at a signal. Take a left on to Seneca St heading eastbound. 
4.	At the next signal veer to the left. This is where Center Rd. begins. 
5.	Go down Center about 3/4 of a mile. You will see the Wimbledon Plaza on the left side. This is your destination. Look for the Karate sign and your there.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 18, 2005)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 21, 2005)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> *When:*
> October 1st (Saturday), 2005
> 10:00 am - 5:00pm


*Schedule Change*
Classes will start at 10:45am and go until 5:45pm. There will be a lunch break during the day!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 21, 2005)

Any of you who haven't attended any of Dr. Gyi's classes should attend this one.  I highly recommend him!!!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2005)

Don't let him retire!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 19, 2005)

We have recently added Bando knife fighting to this seminar. A couple weeks to go. Looking forward to seeing some of you there!

 :asian:


----------



## Tapps (Sep 20, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Don't let him retire!



You Gonna make Gyi do something he doesn't want to ?

I echo the sentiment but value my neck.

I am so there !


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 20, 2005)

T Hartman said:
			
		

> We have recently added Bando knife fighting to this seminar.
> :asian:


 You likely know my stance on training with Gyi, but this is GOOD, GOOD stuff.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 20, 2005)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> You likely know my stance on training with Gyi, but this is GOOD, GOOD stuff.



Yep, the man has talent!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2005)

Tapps said:
			
		

> You Gonna make Gyi do something he doesn't want to


  Nah, that's why we have a Datu, right?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 25, 2005)

One week to go!

artyon:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 30, 2005)

I pick up Gyi in a few hours at the airport!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2005)

Say Hi for me!


----------



## Tapps (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone who missed this seminar really lost out !!!

Dr. Gyi teaches simple and effective stuff.

We did knife drills and Bando Boxing.

I am still sore but happy.


 :whip:  :whip:  :whip:  :boxing:  :boxing:  :boxing:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


Hopefully this is not the last we see of him.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2005)

More details, please!


----------

